# What makes it worth $300+ more?



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

So I am ready to invest in my next guitar, as my A&L Legacy will be getting a new home up at the cottage used mainly now for campfires . . . I have been doing lots of online research and have played various models in the stores. So I have narrowed it down to a Taylor 214ce but I am struggling with the price difference from $1399-$1850? Other than the variation in woods which equates to sound preference . . . what am I missing in these three guitars that makes up the price difference. I would appreciate any feedback ~ thanks 
214 ce GA Sitka/Layered Koa $1399
214ce GA - CF DLX GA Copafera/Sitka $1699
214 ce K DLX Koa back/Solid Sitka Spruce top $1850


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

It’s nothing more than the wood itself. It’s that simple, really. Some woods are really expensive. Having said that, I think that for this price range you can do better than a humdrum 214 Taylor.


----------



## Cosmo29 (Dec 30, 2017)

So I am gathering you are not impressed with my possible selection? lol fair enough . . .

I didn't like the Martin's deeper sound, wasn't impressed with the S&P I tried, Seagulls have weird head stocks, Norman wasn't for me, Furch is out of my price range

Ok so what might you suggest . . . I prefer a slightly smaller, lighter sized guitar - and I am looking for a more fuller sound that what my basic A&L provided - price under $2k.


----------



## Casey86 (Jan 28, 2018)

Does it have to be new? If you look at high end used in mint condition you get a better guitar, better wood for sure, usually better sound, resale value at what you paid and, well, status. Under $2000 is more than I paid for a number of high end perfect condition guitars that I searched out. Made it seem crazy to buy new imho.

Looking is actually a fun process. You may even find a perfect boutique hand built guitar at $2000. And people won't make comments like 'humdrum'


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

As you tried so many, you probably are at a level for solid wood instead of cheaper layered woods.
Yep ! You can surely find higher grade great guitars though used in the same price range.
No doubt I am quite a Taylor guy though I also own some guitars from other crafters.
I gave myself my Taylor 510 brand new some ten years ago on a special occasion. 
Thereafter, got three used Taylors, 512, GS-5 and 712, at around half price of that brand new one, say under 2k$.
I rarely bought brand new ever since. Did you look for Taylor 400 series (solid woods)?
There is currently a nice Taylor 512k in the same price range on reverb... ;-)
Did you also look at Larrivees ? Only solid woods.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a gently used Taylor 314ce solid wood......liked it better than new Martin' in the same price range, hardly humdrum. Play them all, different woods have different tones, your ear will tell you what you like.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Cosmo29 said:


> So I am gathering you are not impressed with my possible selection? lol fair enough . . .
> 
> I didn't like the Martin's deeper sound, wasn't impressed with the S&P I tried, Seagulls have weird head stocks, Norman wasn't for me, Furch is out of my price range
> 
> Ok so what might you suggest . . . I prefer a slightly smaller, lighter sized guitar - and I am looking for a more fuller sound that what my basic A&L provided - price under $2k.


No, sorry, but I am not a fan of Taylor guitars. I had a 414ce which was a bit of a lemon. Recently sold it for $1700 and was glad to see it go. It’s just me but I think they’re over rated and over priced. 

As for the your pick, consider the hi-end solid wood concert S&P and Seagulls (if you can stomach the headstock). They are well within your budget but might be harder to find and try in stores. I am guessing you tried the “lower models? 

Breedlove, Takamine, Yamaha, all offer good options in concert, 000 styles.

In used, you might be lucky and find Martins, or Bouchers in OM size in that price range. If you must have a Taylor then you should consider used in the 4 or 5 series.

Either way, happy hunting and do buy what feels good to you so try lots of guitars. It’s all good fun.

Cheers


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

I checked L&M and Taylor's website and the 214 ce GA Sitka/Layered Koa for $1399 probably has a satin finish and comes with a gig bag. I think the 214ce GA - CF DLX GA Copafera/Sitka for $1699 has a gloss finish and a hard case and may be last year's model. The 214 ce K DLX Koa back/Solid Sitka Spruce top $1850 probably a gloss finish and a hard case and is still a current model. If it has a sunburst finish this could also be an up-charge.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Try to find a used 314 for the price of the new 214?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Searching is worth the time. I picked up a used near mint Taylor GC-4 off Reverb about a year ago for $1K shipped!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If there are any Alvarez guitars in your neck of the woods, try one out. I would describe their tone as somewhere in between Taylor and Martin.

Opting for a used Taylor is not a bad idea either.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The new PRS SE Tonare is shockingly good and beat out (imo) much more expensive acoustics. I was playing mine last night and it's hard to believe than it is less than a grand all in with taxes. Comes with electronics and hard shell case(!).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex said:


> The new PRS SE Tonare is shockingly good and beat out (imo) much more expensive acoustics. I was playing mine last night and it's hard to believe than it is less than a grand all in with taxes. Comes with electronics and hard shell case(!).


They do sound pretty good. Unfortunately, I think the neck is on the narrow side (1 11/16"). Most other acoustic manufacturers are offering a wider neck on acoustics these days.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

As someone suggested, the S&P Showcase series are well within that range - all solid wood and amazing value. Also, there are Larrivees in that range that would be worth checking out. Laminate back and sides aren't the end of the world, but I would have a hard time paying well over a grand for a laminate guitar.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a Furch. Prefer my Larrivee (a quarter the cost) by quite a large margin (quality/tone/cs/value). Nothing _against_ Taylor tho. 

Enjoy your search, and reap the benefits of patient effort. 

+1 'used' is a buyer's market.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Daniel, you hate Taylor but recommend Breedlove.
That speaks to me of a person with very little experience with Breedlove.
Perhaps if you knew more about Breedlove, their historical roots, their building techniques, their tone, their feel, you would also hate Breedlove.

I suggest you do some digging.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

BMW-KTM said:


> Daniel, you hate Taylor but recommend Breedlove.
> That speaks to me of a person with very little experience with Breedlove.
> Perhaps if you knew more about Breedlove, their historical roots, their building techniques, their tone, their feel, you would also hate Breedlove.
> 
> I suggest you do some digging.


I would assume you are saying Taylors are the same because Breedlove came from Taylor ? Maybe he is talking about how they were good before 2011 and for some reason went to crap after.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> Daniel, you hate Taylor but recommend Breedlove.
> That speaks to me of a person with very little experience with Breedlove.
> Perhaps if you knew more about Breedlove, their historical roots, their building techniques, their tone, their feel, you would also hate Breedlove.
> 
> I suggest you do some digging.


I know for me, I want to like Taylor. I like the brand, and I love their newer pickups and preamps. But, I've never played a Taylor I loved. They have never made me want one. Any Taylor I ever played, I wouldn't pay more than 500 for. The tone just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I know for me, I want to like Taylor. I like the brand, and I love their newer pickups and preamps. But, I've never played a Taylor I loved. They have never made me want one. Any Taylor I ever played, I wouldn't pay more than 500 for. The tone just doesn't do it for me.


I'm the same. I think they are great guitars for those who like that type of tone and 10's of thousands do.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I know for me, I want to like Taylor. I like the brand, and I love their newer pickups and preamps. But, I've never played a Taylor I loved. They have never made me want one. Any Taylor I ever played, I wouldn't pay more than 500 for. The tone just doesn't do it for me.


The expression system you like ? Really ? The ES1 wasnt the worst but getting decent sound out of them really takes work. Heard this 09 712 or714 that was cedar/rosewood. Really great sound. The rest ? Nah.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I had an opportunity to compare a bunch of Taylor 200 & 300 series with the Seagull SWS CW and Artist Studio CW. T o my ear, both Seagulls blew the Taylors away... I bought the Artist. If you're lucky you may be able to find a discontinued/discounted SWS with rosewood fretboard (new versions are Richlite). The Seagull headstock is, well, 'unique', but I recently talked directly to Robert Godin about it when he was in town -- he purposefully designed it that way for straight string pull.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

DavidP said:


> I had an opportunity to compare a bunch of Taylor 200 & 300 series with the Seagull SWS CW and Artist Studio CW. T o my ear, both Seagulls blew the Taylors away... I bought the Artist. If you're lucky you may be able to find a discontinued/discounted SWS with rosewood fretboard (new versions are Richlite). The Seagull headstock is, well, 'unique', but I recently talked directly to Robert Godin about it when he was in town -- he purposefully designed it that way for straight string pull.


I still dont own a Seagull as none made me feel I had to have one. Godin, La Patrie, Art&Lutherie, Norman and Simon&Patrick are however in my collection. Godin really does make some great guitars. Horrible electronics but great sounding acoustically.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

The Fatguy said:


> I still dont own a Seagull as none made me feel I had to have one. Godin, La Patrie, Art&Lutherie, Norman and Simon&Patrick are however in my collection. Godin really does make some great guitars. Horrible electronics but great sounding acoustically.


The Artist series has the Baggs Element rather than the Q1 that's offered in the others -- definitely a step up IMHO.


----------



## The Fatguy (Sep 1, 2017)

DavidP said:


> The Artist series has the Baggs Element rather than the Q1 that's offered in the others -- definitely a step up IMHO.


Aaaah yes you're right, I forgot about that. The Baggs Element is a great system. The Q1T and even the B-band, really not great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DavidP said:


> The Artist series has the Baggs Element rather than the Q1 that's offered in the others -- definitely a step up IMHO.





DavidP said:


> *I had an opportunity to compare a bunch of Taylor 200 & 300 series with the Seagull SWS CW and Artist Studio CW. T o my ear, both Seagulls blew the Taylors away... I bought the Artist. * If you're lucky you may be able to find a discontinued/discounted SWS with rosewood fretboard (new versions are Richlite). The Seagull headstock is, well, 'unique', but I recently talked directly to Robert Godin about it when he was in town -- he purposefully designed it that way for straight string pull.


Well, the Artist series is excellent and no wonder you chose it over the Taylors. Not that the Taylors are a bad guitar but they have a unique sound and the Artist is an incredible guitar for the price if that is the tone you prefer in an acoustic.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Blind Dog said:


> I have a Furch. Prefer my Larrivee (a quarter the cost) by quite a large margin (quality/tone/cs/value). Nothing _against_ Taylor tho.
> 
> Enjoy your search, and reap the benefits of patient effort.
> 
> +1 'used' is a buyer's market.


+1 on the Larrivee


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

The only answer is to play them and buy the one you can afford that inspires you most. I have played guitars that sound and feel great from most brands... And similarly have played ones that did nothing for me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

NotFromToronto said:


> The only answer is to play them and buy the one you can afford that inspires you most. I have played guitars that sound and feel great from most brands... And similarly have played ones that did nothing for me.


Exactly. Acoustics are a strange thing, in which any one guitar can be a magic combo of wood and design. My three favorite acoustics that I have ever played are: 

A handmade Collings built by Mr. Collings himself. (A personal gift to one of his lumber suppliers)

A 1971 Martin M36

And a ~2010 Fender starter pack 3/4 size acoustic. 

That little laminate beginners' Fender acoustic had the most surprisingly rich tone, and played so good. I hardly put it down for 3 years.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good luck in your Acoustic Tone Hunt . Find what fits your ear and hand.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> Exactly. Acoustics are a strange thing, in which any one guitar can be a magic combo of wood and design. My three favorite acoustics that I have ever played are:
> 
> A handmade Collings built by Mr. Collings himself. (A personal gift to one of his lumber suppliers)
> 
> ...


I find that absolutely amazing, especially seeing it is a Fender acoustic, not known for their acoustic tone.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I find that absolutely amazing, especially seeing it is a Fender acoustic, not known for their acoustic tone.


And I'm talking Squier Affinity level cheap. Came in a cardboard box with a strap, tuner, and picks. 

Twas my ex's kid sister's Christmas present one year.


----------

